# Plant Supplier



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Just thought I would share this website. I have won plant auctions from them on Ebay and was impressed by the shipping time and quality of plants. Not to mention prices compared to some online sites and LFS here.
This is their web url :www.ashleighsplace.org
This is their Ebay store url: http://www.stores.ebay.com/id=40341956

Kelly :wink:


----------

